# Consigli



## Vera (7 Novembre 2019)

Sono giorni che Zuckerberg, su Facebook,  mi riempie di consigli:
- aumentare di due taglie il seno con un reggiseno miracoloso. 
- sollevare le chiappe con l'ausilio di una mutandona portentosa 
- spalmare creme che Photoshop levati, dopo soli 30 secondi 
- avere l'udito di un elefante con un mini auricolare 
- comprare su Wish oggetti dall'incomprensibile funzione.
Oggi mi propone lui. 
Quindi non solo, per Mark, sono una cessa senza tette, con il culo basso, sorda, per giunta. Sono pure una che non tromba da anni 



(Se qualcuno/a gradisce,  passo il suo numero)


----------



## Jacaranda (7 Novembre 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Sono giorni che Zuckerberg, su Facebook,  mi riempie di consigli:
> - aumentare di due taglie il seno con un reggiseno miracoloso.
> - sollevare le chiappe con l'ausilio di una mutandona portentosa
> - spalmare creme che Photoshop levati, dopo soli 30 secondi
> ...


Hahahahah
Mi fai morire !


----------



## Foglia (7 Novembre 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Sono giorni che Zuckerberg, su Facebook,  mi riempie di consigli:
> - aumentare di due taglie il seno con un reggiseno miracoloso.
> - sollevare le chiappe con l'ausilio di una mutandona portentosa
> - spalmare creme che Photoshop levati, dopo soli 30 secondi
> ...


Avrei voluto vedere se lo avresti passato se fosse stato gratis


----------



## Brunetta (7 Novembre 2019)

A me propongono il catetere, vedi tu...


----------



## danny (7 Novembre 2019)

A me vengono pubblicità di completini sexy a chiappe di fuori, scarpe col tacco oltre 12, siti per incontri, pubblicità di motel.
E tante, tante richieste di amicizie da Svetlane ma anche da donne velate.
Comincio a preoccuparmi di avere una doppia personalità.


----------



## perplesso (7 Novembre 2019)

meno male che sul faccialibro non vado.


----------



## Vera (7 Novembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Avrei voluto vedere se lo avresti passato se fosse stato gratis


Mica l'ho capita.


----------



## Vera (7 Novembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A me propongono il catetere, vedi tu...


Mark è simpaticissimo.


----------



## Vera (7 Novembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> A me vengono pubblicità di completini sexy a chiappe di fuori, scarpe col tacco oltre 12, siti per incontri, pubblicità di motel.
> E tante, tante richieste di amicizie da Svetlane ma anche da donne velate.
> Comincio a preoccuparmi di avere una doppia personalità.


Scambi scarpe con tacco 12 con prodotti indecifrabili Wish?


----------



## Brunetta (7 Novembre 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Mark è simpaticissimo.


Poi lo frego quotando foto giovani attori.
Risultato: ricevo richieste di amicizia prima di ufficiali americani vedovi, poi via via anche arabi e indiani sempre più giovani. Questi ultimi temo per il reale apprezzamento per i balletti Bollywood


----------



## danny (7 Novembre 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Scambi scarpe con tacco 12 con prodotti indecifrabili Wish?


I prodotti indecifrabili Wish sono un must. Li adoro, anche se non capisco effettivamente a cosa possano essere utili, in genere.
Basta che non ti dia del tacco 12 per delle mutande con il tigrotto di peluche davanti.
Non sarebbe nel mio stile.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Novembre 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Scambi scarpe con tacco 12 con prodotti indecifrabili Wish?


Ammetti che a volte non resisti e clicchi per scoprire cosa sono!


----------



## Foglia (7 Novembre 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Mica l'ho capita.


Hai detto che sono giorni che ti propinano roba indesiderabile, e oggi ti appioppano questo.
Ci offri il suo numero.
E io sono una grande irriconoscente, perché non apprezzo il tuo gesto


----------



## Vera (7 Novembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ammetti che a volte non resisti e clicchi per scoprire cosa sono!


Beh, certo


----------



## Vera (7 Novembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> I prodotti indecifrabili Wish sono un must. Li adoro, anche se non capisco effettivamente a cosa possano essere utili, in genere.
> Basta che non ti dia del tacco 12 per delle mutande con il tigrotto di peluche davanti.
> Non sarebbe nel mio stile.


Ora non fare troppo il difficile. Tieniti i tacco 12 e non rompere le balle.


----------



## Vera (7 Novembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Hai detto che sono giorni che ti propinano roba indesiderabile, e oggi ti appioppano questo.
> Ci offri il suo numero.
> E io sono una grande irriconoscente, perché non apprezzo il tuo gesto


Scusa, non avevo messo bene gli occhiali ultra sottili per cecati gravi


----------



## danny (7 Novembre 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Ora non fare troppo il difficile. Tieniti i tacco 12 e non rompere le balle.


Ma che ci devo fare col tacco 12? Heels?


----------



## Vera (7 Novembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Ma che ci devo fare col tacco 12? Heels?


Dai, vieni a fare pole


----------



## danny (7 Novembre 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Dai, vieni a fare pole


Se qualcuno mi insegna, ci posso anche provare.


----------



## Foglia (7 Novembre 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Scusa, non avevo messo bene gli occhiali ultra sottili per cecati gravi


E' un massaggiatore olistico. Mica cazzi


----------



## Skorpio (7 Novembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> E' un massaggiatore olistico. Mica cazzi


Olistico vuol dire che fa il massaggio con l'olio?


----------



## Foglia (7 Novembre 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Olistico vuol dire che fa il massaggio con l'olio?


No. Con tutto quello che ha a tiro


----------



## Skorpio (7 Novembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> No. Con tutto quello che ha a tiro


Ma quello non era il massaggio furbistico?

Mi prendete sempre in giro perché sono GNOrante ..


----------



## Foglia (7 Novembre 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma quello non era il massaggio furbistico?
> 
> Mi prendete sempre in giro perché sono GNOrante ..


Ma no! Questo ti pare uno furbo? Ragazzi... Forse qui si dimentica che nel mondo c'è anche gente che lavora!


----------



## Minerva (7 Novembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Poi lo frego quotando foto giovani attori.
> Risultato: ricevo richieste di amicizia* prima di ufficiali americani vedovi*, poi via via anche arabi e indiani sempre più giovani. Questi ultimi temo per il reale apprezzamento per i balletti Bollywood


occhio alla truffa sentimentale...sai quante sono cadute e perso soldi?


----------



## Martes (7 Novembre 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> meno male che sul faccialibro non vado.


Idem


----------



## Brunetta (7 Novembre 2019)

Minerva ha detto:


> occhio alla truffa sentimentale...sai quante sono cadute e perso soldi?


Io?


----------



## Minerva (7 Novembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io?


scusa


----------



## feather (8 Novembre 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Quindi non solo, per Mark, sono una cessa senza tette, con il culo basso, sorda, per giunta. Sono pure una che non tromba da anni


Ta' profilato bene, eh?


----------



## Vera (8 Novembre 2019)

feather ha detto:


> Ta' profilato bene, eh?


Sto stronzo, non si fa mai i fatti suoi


----------



## Ginevra65 (8 Novembre 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Sono giorni che Zuckerberg, su Facebook,  mi riempie di consigli:
> - aumentare di due taglie il seno con un reggiseno miracoloso.
> - sollevare le chiappe con l'ausilio di una mutandona portentosa
> - spalmare creme che Photoshop levati, dopo soli 30 secondi
> ...


ma Mark ti profila in base alle tue ricerche , ma tu cosa cerchi in internet???


----------



## Lara3 (8 Novembre 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Sono giorni che Zuckerberg, su Facebook,  mi riempie di consigli:
> - aumentare di due taglie il seno con un reggiseno miracoloso.
> - sollevare le chiappe con l'ausilio di una mutandona portentosa
> - spalmare creme che Photoshop levati, dopo soli 30 secondi
> ...


Non grazie. Il mio è decisamente meglio.


----------



## Lara3 (8 Novembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> A me vengono pubblicità di completini sexy a chiappe di fuori, scarpe col tacco oltre 12, siti per incontri, pubblicità di motel.
> E tante, tante richieste di amicizie da Svetlane ma anche da donne velate.
> Comincio a preoccuparmi di avere una doppia personalità.


Non. Probabilmente ti stanno leggendo nel pensiero.


----------



## danny (8 Novembre 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Non. Probabilmente ti stanno leggendo nel pensiero.


Per me guardano l'età, il fatto che venga spesso qui e le ricerche che ho fatto sull'argomento del forum.
Mi hanno preso per un maiale.


----------



## Eagle72 (8 Novembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Per me guardano l'età, il fatto che venga spesso qui e le ricerche che ho fatto sull'argomento del forum.
> Mi hanno preso per un maiale.


Si è cosi...idem per me....ma pure su tastiera whatapp...mi propone parole tipiche di questo argomento..


----------



## Vera (8 Novembre 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ma Mark ti profila in base alle tue ricerche , ma tu cosa cerchi in internet???


Zucky mi conosce bene


----------



## Vera (8 Novembre 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Non grazie. Il mio è decisamente meglio.


Ingrata.


----------



## danny (8 Novembre 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Zucky mi conosce bene


Ho la sensazione che Zucky di te non abbia capito niente.


----------



## danny (8 Novembre 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Si è cosi...idem per me....ma pure su tastiera whatapp...mi propone parole tipiche di questo argomento..


Magari siamo davvero  maiali.
Un po' Dottor Jeckyll un po' Mister Hyde.


----------



## Vera (8 Novembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Magari siamo davvero  maiali.
> Un po' Dottor Jeckyll un po' Mister Hyde.


Dici?


----------



## danny (8 Novembre 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Dici?


O Santi Numi!
Che roba è?????
Sto ridendo come uno scemo.
Wish è incredibile, ma questa mi era sfuggita.


----------



## patroclo (8 Novembre 2019)

....a me propone dildo di legno e strap-on....


----------



## Vera (8 Novembre 2019)

ermik ha detto:


> ....a me propone dildo di legno e strap-on....


Maialino


----------



## danny (8 Novembre 2019)

ermik ha detto:


> ....a me propone dildo di legno e strap-on....


Ci stai nascondendo qualcosa?


----------



## patroclo (8 Novembre 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Maialino


mmmmmm.....moi?

.....possibile.....


----------



## patroclo (8 Novembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Ci stai nascondendo qualcosa?


No....non credo.
Ma mi chiedo perchè di legno e se sono igienici


----------



## Vera (8 Novembre 2019)

ermik ha detto:


> No....non credo.
> Ma mi chiedo perchè di legno e se sono igienici


Forse sono per le fighe di legno.


----------



## patroclo (8 Novembre 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Forse sono per le fighe di legno.


Secondo questa logica quelli in silicone dovrebbero essere solo per le bambole gonfiabili


----------



## danny (8 Novembre 2019)

ermik ha detto:


> No....non credo.
> Ma mi chiedo perchè di legno e se sono igienici


Più facili ed economici da produrre.


----------



## Vera (8 Novembre 2019)

ermik ha detto:


> Secondo questa logica quelli in silicone dovrebbero essere solo per le bambole gonfiabili


Le fighe di legno da queste parti sono quelle che se la tirano un po' troppo.


----------



## Vera (8 Novembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Più facili ed economici da produrre.


Nati da una sega ahahah


----------



## patroclo (8 Novembre 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Le fighe di legno da queste parti sono quelle che se la tirano un po' troppo.


Anche dalle mie parti. In realtà mi veniva in mente più una passera a carta vetrata....giusto per rifinirlo


----------



## patroclo (8 Novembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Più facili ed economici da produrre.


.....seeeee, ti ci vedo a lavorare di tornio e calibro


----------



## danny (8 Novembre 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Nati da una sega ahahah


Più o meno quindi lo stesso _scopo_.


----------



## Vera (8 Novembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Più o meno quindi lo stesso _scopo_.


Stiamo uscendo un po' fuori dal_ seminario_


----------



## danny (8 Novembre 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Stiamo uscendo un po' fuori dal_ seminario_


Ok, rimettiamolo dentro, allora. L'argomento, intendo.


----------



## danny (8 Novembre 2019)

ermik ha detto:


> Anche dalle mie parti. In realtà mi veniva in mente più una passera a carta vetrata....giusto per rifinirlo


Stanotte avrò gli incubi.


----------



## Eagle72 (8 Novembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Magari siamo davvero  maiali.
> Un po' Dottor Jeckyll un po' Mister Hyde.


Senza magari. Almeno per me


----------



## Vera (8 Novembre 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Senza magari. Almeno per me


Siamo tutti, chi più e chi meno, maiali.


----------



## danny (8 Novembre 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Senza magari. Almeno per me


Fino a che punto arriva la tua maialaggine?


----------



## Ginevra65 (8 Novembre 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Zucky mi conosce bene


anche a me, mi manda suggerimenti per mercatini di Natale


----------



## Ginevra65 (8 Novembre 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Siamo tutti, chi più e chi meno, maiali.


ovvio c'è chi lo dice e chi lo fa


----------



## Eagle72 (8 Novembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Fino a che punto arriva la tua maialaggine?


Be, fosse per me timbrerei ogni giorno... nonostante siamo insieme da tanto ancora sperimentiamo e ci divertiamo a creare situazioni, provare cose nuove (io adoro dirty talking...lei un tempo no..ora si...)...capita ancora di farlo in luoghi diversi dal letto...che ne so ascensore, in auto mentre guido ... ecc.


----------



## Lara3 (8 Novembre 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Be, fosse per me timbrerei ogni giorno... nonostante siamo insieme da tanto ancora sperimentiamo e ci divertiamo a creare situazioni, provare cose nuove (io adoro dirty talking...lei un tempo no..ora si...)...capita ancora di farlo in luoghi diversi dal letto...che ne so ascensore, in auto mentre guido ... ecc.


Mentre guidi noooo !
Per nostra sicurezza ci devi dire dove e quando ti trovi in macchina con tua moglie.


----------



## danny (8 Novembre 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Mentre guidi noooo !
> Per nostra sicurezza ci devi dire dove e quando ti trovi in macchina con tua moglie.


Sulle auto moderne poi è proprio scritto di non farlo sul libretto di istruzioni a causa della presenza degli airbag.
Anche fellatio e seghe sono bandite, per la stessa ragione.
Mi sembra ci sia anche l'avviso sotto l'aletta parasole...


----------



## Eagle72 (8 Novembre 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Mentre guidi noooo !
> Per nostra sicurezza ci devi dire dove e quando ti trovi in macchina con tua moglie.


----------



## Ginevra65 (8 Novembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Sulle auto moderne poi è proprio scritto di non farlo sul libretto di istruzioni a causa della presenza degli airbag.
> Anche fellatio e seghe sono bandite, per la stessa ragione.
> Mi sembra ci sia anche l'avviso sotto l'aletta parasole...


È molto più importante fare attenzione alle impronte che si lasciano stampate involontariamente sui vetri.
Quando si appannano i, riviene fuori la sagoma. E li spiegare cosa ci fa un impronta di piede in alto sul parabrezza voglio vedere che storia ci si può inventare


----------



## Pincopallino (28 Novembre 2019)

A me propongono faretti di profondità a led per moto, collari a strozzo per cani e scarpe da ballo.


----------

